# Fizz's babies, 3 days old



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

They look gorgeous. Lovely chunky little balls of fluff!!!

Louise
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww they are just gorgeous, little plump babies, awwww i bet your pleased,


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless, they are gorgeous Jen.xxxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww how blinking cute are them......awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


>


Awwwww baggsy all 4 please  Not being greedy or anything


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaaaaahhh,these are cutilicious furmuffins Jen,they'll be motoring about soon and causing mayhem....YAY


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks peeps, even at this age there so funny, they have little scraps over teats, i could sit wayching them for hours


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

bootiful babies  

congratulations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Jen, they are adorable, I love the colouring. *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, Jen, they are adorable, I love the colouring. *


Oh thanks

Iam so pleased she had another lilac tortie, i absolutly love them, her cream is looking nicely mingled already so i think she will turn out nice. although still early days

The only problem i have is deciding who will have her, i have 2 people waiting for a lilac t, iam going to have to disapoint someone


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no, that can't be easy
It's interesting seeing the different colours in the different breeds. We don't have Lilac in the Norwegians*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, no, that can't be easy
> It's interesting seeing the different colours in the different breeds. We don't have Lilac in the Norwegians*


Thats a shame a lilac wedgie would be lovely, maybe you could be the first to introduce it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yes it would be lovely. Would'nt get away with that one, lol. It's not a colour found in the wild. Blue tortie Wegies are lovely though. But I do like blues anyway.*


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

What gorgeous babies!!! Yummy!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

TinkersGal said:


> What gorgeous babies!!! Yummy!


Thanks tink


----------

